# H1704 Bolens



## jbeaulieu (Jan 26, 2014)

I purchased this tractor about ten years ago. Have a snow blower and mower and it came with a snow plow blade but no lift system. This fall I built a lift and it worked great including the angle. While doing the install lost some oil and thought I read so,emplacement to use 80 weight gear oil. During the last storm I noticed it was making some noise but it seemed to work ok. Part way through clearing the snow it stopped moving. I found some info on the internet which said if the filter gets plugged it wouldn't work. I spoke to my auto parts supplier and he said that the gear oil would not go through the filter which is an automotive filter. The filter on it was a 3155A 
With the clutch in there is no noise but when I let out the clutch even with the hi/lo shifter in neutral. I drained the oil and installed hydraulic type 32 oil and a new filter but it still didn't work. I suspect I damaged something. Any suggestions. Do you know anyplace that can rebuild the transmission and or does Eaton sell a replacement? Appreciate any help you might be able to provide. I ordered manuals on e bay before starting to do anything. John


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!
Try going to WWW.samsbolens.com. They claim to have parts for many of the Bolens line.


----------

